# Sitting in the Dark Drinking alone....



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Power is out, both kids and wifey are sleeping. Can't play my gear without power and I don't really enjoy reading much. Scotch it is! Kinda makes me feel like I need a second hobby! Or does scotch count?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

whats the weather like?


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Good luck riding out the storm man, be strong, hope the scotch holds out & for God's sakes don't resort to cannibalism or acoustics.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> whats the weather like?


Category 3 hurricane winds, 130km/hour gusts.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

AlBDarned said:


> Good luck riding out the storm man, be strong, hope the scotch holds out & for God's sakes don't resort to cannibalism or acoustics.


I'm drinking the Christmas swill that needs ice first. If I have to dig into the Macallan things are bad.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I heard about the storms on the radio on the way home, stay safe!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

They say that god looks after drunks and lunatics so if you have enough whisky then you should be ok.

All that aside though, good luck and keep your head down.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You need at least a Category 4 before even considering the Macallan.
Hence, I put my fan on and pointed it towards the east...is that helping?

Seriously now....Take good care of yourselves!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I can send you world junior updates since the power is out. 
Canada just made it 2-1 on a powerplay


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

There was a mini baby boom during the Quebec ice storm in the 90's. 

I guess if the power is out for a few days you have an excuse to have another.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

3-1, powerplay goal


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

4-1


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

5-1


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Brutal. I'm all of 10 minutes away and have power and bourbon


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> Brutal. I'm all of 10 minutes away and have power and bourbon


What kind of bourbon?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

6-1


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Bulleit and makers mark 46


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

7-1


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Sitting in the Dark Drining alone....*

Given the title of the thread, your 'drining' isn't helping your 'speling' much...LOL


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

7-2


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> Can't play my gear without power


You need an old cheap classical guitar. Even if you can't play them at all, they go great with "all alone and drinking".
Cheers!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm posting at 5:00AM before driving my kid to the train station, where he heads back to Halifax today. He says "trains don't get cancelled". We'll see. He lives across the street from St. Mary's Univ. One of his room-mates said the power was off at their apartment. We'll see what state it is in when he arrives. He usually walks to and from the train station. We'll see if that's possible.

In the meantime, stay warm.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mhammer said:


> I'm posting at 5:00AM before driving my kid to the train station, where he heads back to Halifax today. He says "trains don't get cancelled". We'll see. He lives across the street from St. Mary's Univ. One of his room-mates said the power was off at their apartment. We'll see what state it is in when he arrives. He usually walks to and from the train station. We'll see if that's possible.
> 
> In the meantime, stay warm.


Shoot me a pm if he's stuck for a ride.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

capnjim said:


> You need an old cheap classical guitar. Even if you can't play them at all, they go great with "all alone and drinking".
> Cheers!!


I have a Boucher here.... dark room + Scotch + sleeping family = bad idea


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

So it was windy here...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

greco said:


> *Sitting in the Dark Drining alone....*
> 
> Given the title of the thread, your 'drining' isn't helping your 'speling' much...LOL


I'm suspect of anyone who claims to be drinking yet doesn't make any spelling mistakes.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The important thing is you still have internet access, so your brain wont play "end-of-times-apocalypse" games on you...
and you can post scotch-selfies lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I can send you world junior updates since the power is out.
> Canada just made it 2-1 on a powerplay











Ohhh...this is one of those weird power outages that allows someone to post on a guitar forum but not check sports scores.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Ohhh...this is one of those weird power outages that allows someone to post on a guitar forum but not check sports scores.


believe it or not, I realized this but it was still fun to participate

edit, I like to help


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> believe it or not, I realized this but it was still fun to participate
> 
> edit, I like to help


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

capnjim said:


> You need an old cheap classical guitar. Even if you can't play them at all, they go great with "all alone and drinking".
> Cheers!!


Yes, as long as there’s no guns or Mexican sombreros around.

Alcohol, classical guitars, hand guns and 3 ameegos hats are a dangerous combination and can inspire trips to the licqor store at 2:00 am.

Don’t ask how I know this ... lol


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good name for a band: The Dark Drining


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> Good name for a band: The Dark Drining


Guess I had to much to drin and wasn't paying enough attention to autocorrect.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just d0n't drin and driv


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A good Irish Whiskey will always do in a pinch.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> A good Irish Whiskey will always do in a pinch.


I wouldn't call Irish whiskey a pinch hitter at all. Great stuff in its own way. If you ever have the opportunity to have a drink of Middleton I highly recommend it!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Drinking alone was almost the end of me, by far my favourite way of getting hammered. I don't drink anymore and I miss it...a lot.

When the family was young I had headphones that plugged into the guitar, ran on a 9 volt battery. It wasn't perfect but it was better than nothing. I'd come home from a late shift and drink and play myself into a stupor.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, turns out the trains were not that much more reliable than the planes, Our kid is stuck at the train station in Montreal, where his train is currently 2hrs late.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Drinking alone was almost the end of me, by far my favourite way of getting hammered. I don't drink anymore and I miss it...a lot.
> 
> When the family was young I had headphones that plugged into the guitar, ran on a 9 volt battery. It wasn't perfect but it was better than nothing. I'd come home from a late shift and drink and play myself into a stupor.


Good of you to mention that because there’s probably more than a few people in that boat or headin that way and if you’ve maybe made someone stop and think about it then yeah. 

There’s so much shit in the world that sometimes it comes down to if you can just help one person.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> I wouldn't call Irish whiskey a pinch hitter at all. Great stuff in its own way. If you ever have the opportunity to have a drink of Middleton I highly recommend it!


I found the spelling to be Midleton. I also found the price to be a 2x4 to the head. My Gawd!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I


Robert1950 said:


> I found the spelling to be Midleton. I also found the price to be a 2x4 to the head. My Gawd!


You're correct... my phone does it's own thing though and I've given up correcting minor things. I bought a bottle when I was in Ireland in 2008, I think it was around $200 then. Not obscene IMO since most good whiskeys run $80-100. A special occasion drink for sure though.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I had a couple sniffs of the macallan rare cask the other night, that was a nice little treat.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> I had a couple sniffs of the macallan rare cask the other night, that was a nice little treat.


I'm still slowly drinking a bottle I got last Christmas, good stuff.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> I'm still slowly drinking a bottle I got last Christmas, good stuff.


Its good, but I don't know about $400 a bottle good.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I finished off a decent bottle of bourbon over Christmas and I'm drinking the swill leftovers but craving to try something new.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I quit scotch a long time ago as my puny stomach cant take it anymore. Beer is pretty much it for me now and an occasional glass of red wine. But at Xmas, my son made me a drink with ginger beer, rye, bitters, ice and a twist of lime. Very good for a cold night.


----------

